# Is Uber now taking 44%



## Haines (Jan 27, 2017)

I had a couple of rides last night that the math didn't seem to add up. Help me out here please. This is one:


----------



## jbk416 (May 27, 2017)

they pay you per mile and per minute now so they can take up to 50% most times...... the best thing to do is take a longer route to maximze your pay


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks pretty close to normal.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Pax pays the agreed Upfront Price. You are still getting your standard time and distance payment as per TOS. 

What is your concern ?


----------



## Haines (Jan 27, 2017)

Grand said:


> Pax pays the agreed Upfront Price. You are still getting your standard time and distance payment as per TOS.
> 
> What is your concern ?


So in other words, there is no longer a percentage that they take out. Period. They can take out whatever they want as long as we get miles/time and they charge the rider whatever.


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

Uber is the most greedy ass company there ever was. They'll **** You sideways ten times over. They prey on desperate folks and exploit drivers and their vehicles.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Haines said:


> So in other words, there is no longer a percentage that they take out. Period. They can take out whatever they want as long as we get miles/time and they charge the rider whatever.


I suspect that you did not check the TOS you agreed to 2-3 months ago.

You may like to review the below thread as it contains recent updates including Upfront Pricing as well as Uber's 180 days of Change.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/beginners-advice.149152/


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

Haines said:


> I had a couple of rides last night that the math didn't seem to add up. Help me out here please. This is one:


That's actually 31%, which I consider to be within the margin of error. Your fare on which you calculate the fees here is (rider paid - booking fee), not your payout. Not that you won't find 44% and higher if you look.

Don't do the math off the top of your head. Put it in a spreadsheet and plug in the numbers.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Haines said:


> I had a couple of rides last night that the math didn't seem to add up. Help me out here please. This is one:


Seems about right.

Best thing you can do is this.
Dont worry about what Uber is making. If you're satisfied with what you're taking home at the end of every day you drive, then you're doing ok.


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

Grand said:


> I suspect that you did not check the TOS you agreed to 2-3 months ago.
> 
> You may like you review the below thread as it contains recent updates including Upfront Pricing as well as Uber's 180 days of Change.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/beginners-advice.149152/


Just because they have an agreement doesn't mean they're doing the right thing. Uber exploits drivers and their vehicles. It's gotten better, yes. But still there's a big problem.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Wrong! Uber not taking 44%. It's actually *over *or near *half *for most minimal fare trips, when you add in the ever increasing booking fees.  That's before upfront-pricing, where Uber takes way over half, even for longer trips.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

Grand said:


> Pax pays the agreed Upfront Price. You are still getting your standard time and distance payment as per TOS.
> 
> What is your concern ?


Lol That's why uber keeps shafting customers and "contractors". Because of pushovers like you. They are taking more and anyone who says otherwise can't math for crap. They charge the pax and real distance/time fare. However, they take your commission out of the shortest estimated route but take their service fee out of the real fare. They are playing games and u wimps like when it happens.

I took a pax yesterday to a closer location than what they put in the app. They wanted from aama club to Sandy springs, but we stopped on spring rd. So they charged the actual fare, uber made up the difference to the Sandy springs location. They need to stop playing around with the system. It's called cheating, stealing, etc..


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Best thing you can do is this.
> Dont worry about what Uber is making. If you're satisfied with what you're taking home at the end of every day you drive, then you're doing ok.


 I'd have to disagree with this thought process. We should definitely be concerned with what uBer is making (taking). They are supposedly our business partners, yet they continue to award themselves a larger share of the profits without any input or vote from drivers. Also, if you over-charge riders they are generally less likely to tip. So essentially we're getting screwed on both ends of the equation.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

u-Boat said:


> I'd have to disagree with this thought process. We should definitely be concerned with what uBer is making (taking). They are supposedly our business partners, yet they continue to award themselves a larger share of the profits without any input or vote from drivers. Also, if you over-charge riders they are generally less likely to tip. So essentially we're getting screwed on both ends of the equation.


You're going to get a lot of grey hair very fast. 
Don't get me wrong. I'm not saying I'm happy about it. I wish I got a larger cut off every fare.

But we don't and we have no say in it. Our contract is miles and minutes. 
So instead of looking at every fare and being upset at what UBER made vs you, why not just look at what you made and decide if you're satisfied with it.


----------



## dexstar (Jun 4, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> why not just look at what you made and decide if you're satisfied with it.


.... and if you don't like it, go do something else.

As long as there are enough people willing to accept Uber's pay, they will never increase it. Why should they?

In markets without a viable competitor, Uber will continue to do as it wishes. We should encourage competition.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

People are getting damn paranoid.

Pax paid $17.17. uber took $4.65 service fee. That's 27%. Even before upfront pricing, they always took 25% plus the booking fee.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber is skimming off the top on 2 fronts:

1. They quote up front price to pax which is usually 10-20% higher than what it should be. Pax is happy because if idiot driver misses the exit they have a guaranteed price, peace of mind. But when driver takes the optimal route, pax pays the higher price and driver gets paid a % of real time fare.

2. Now that Uber has disconnected driver pay from pax pay, it has given them free reign to charge whatever they want. This means 2 things... when you give a $20 ride but pax pays $5, you still get paid on the $20. BUT... they might charge pax a surge of 3x and show you a surge on 1.2x. And its all legit, according to the TOS.

The other night, after the big fight, I got a Lyft ride. The pax said "this ride is $12 but Uber quoted me $60, screw them." I immediately checked my Uber app, and the surge at the pickup location was 2.0x. Pax would be charged $60 while I would have gotten paid ($24x75%).


----------



## RIDE (Aug 24, 2017)

Mista T said:


> The other night, after the big fight, I got a Lyft ride. The pax said "this ride is $12 but Uber quoted me $60, screw them." I immediately checked my Uber app, and the surge at the pickup location was 2.0x. Pax would be charged $60 while I would have gotten paid ($24x75%).


Uber being Uber again.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

With the upfront pricing scheme, Uber has effectively become the transportation provider themselves by outsourcing the actual job to 'contractors'. Nothing is wrong with that except Uber is being treated as a technology company instead of a transportation company - dodging the regulators by misrepresentation of their business.


----------



## Maquis (Jul 6, 2017)

Haines said:


> I had a couple of rides last night that the math didn't seem to add up. Help me out here please. This is one:


Welcome to the party, pal. I was complaining about this last week (Uver is stealing more than our tips) and you posted some sniveling reply because I was calling them the Nazi Empire.

Achtung!


----------



## Marshall31797 (Apr 10, 2016)

I gave a ride the other day and made 0.13 cents more than uber WTF


----------



## Maquis (Jul 6, 2017)

Uber takes more than 50% of my rides quite often, especially on minimum and shorter trips, which is where the drivers should get it most


----------



## Rideshare Granny (Sep 9, 2017)

I noticed that I am getting substantially less than half of the price charged riders. I thought I was supposed to get 75%. I receive 75% from Lyft. Think I will always take Lyft rides over uber. And uber wonders why I'm on line and not taking uber rides. DUH!!


----------



## Maquis (Jul 6, 2017)

I get a ping from Uber I leave the Lyft app on until I pick the rider up, hoping I get a ping from Lyft. Then I cancel the Uber.


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

Maquis said:


> I get a ping from Uber I leave the Lyft app on until I pick the rider up, hoping I get a ping from Lyft. Then I cancel the Uber.


I do the same thing. I had a 10 min uber ping, was 2 minutes from pax and got a 3 minute lyft ping. Cancelled uber and picked up lyft.

I wonder how many people are now circling the block after dropping pax on uber since it is up front pricing. Seems like a good way to add 3 miles and still have the same end point.


----------



## Haines (Jan 27, 2017)

Maquis said:


> Welcome to the party, pal. I was complaining about this last week (Uver is stealing more than our tips) and you posted some sniveling reply because I was calling them the Nazi Empire.
> 
> Achtung!


You apparently don't know about the real Nazi's. Your phrasing could have been better.


----------



## It's 80 degrees in Hawaii (Sep 13, 2017)

I used to drive Uber. One of my last rides was a couple of months ago. The fare was $21.00, my pay was $5.35, that's 25%, not 75%. Yes, the distance/time calculations were correct. When I inquired, Uber responded that it was a up front pricing. The fare should have been about $8-9. Then I got the same rider a couple of days later and asked about the $21 fare. I told him it was the up front pricing according to Uber. He was upset, good thing it was me he was pissed about. Well, he is switching to Lyft. I don't blame him. How many more might have the same concerns. Aloha


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Grand said:


> I suspect that you did not check the TOS you agreed to 2-3 months ago.
> 
> You may like you review the below thread as it contains recent updates including Upfront Pricing as well as Uber's 180 days of Change.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/beginners-advice.149152/


I know old post, sorry, some of that info needs to be updated


----------



## Maquis (Jul 6, 2017)

Haines said:


> You apparently don't know about the real Nazi's. Your phrasing could have been better.


Apparently you don't know the real Uber.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Pax paid $17.17. uber took $4.65 service fee. That's 27%.


Your math is wrong. Pax paid $17.17 which include $2.15 booking fee. Minus the booking fee, $4.65 Uber service fee is 31% of the fare.

If you include booking fee, Uber's take is 40% of what pax paid.


----------



## Haines (Jan 27, 2017)

Maquis said:


> Apparently you don't know the real Uber.


I do. Don't trust Uber. Please let me know when and where Uber lined women and children up along the side of the road and shot them point blank while walking in. No? What about performing surgery on people without anesthesia, removing bones and inserting pieces of wood to see how they would perform. You, sir, are typical of someone who throws out words for the drama effect without realizing what you're doing. If I seriously thought Uber compared to the Nazi's, I would be an idiot for continuing to work for them.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Alison Chains said:


> That's actually 31%, which I consider to be within the margin of error. Your fare on which you calculate the fees here is (rider paid - booking fee), not your payout. Not that you won't find 44% and higher if you look.
> 
> Don't do the math off the top of your head. Put it in a spreadsheet and plug in the numbers.


I've seen them charge 3X rate while only trying to pay 1.3X. It can be way higher than 44% without including the booking fee.


----------



## XxFoodNowProxX (May 27, 2017)

Alison Chains said:


> That's actually 31%, which I consider to be within the margin of error. Your fare on which you calculate the fees here is (rider paid - booking fee), not your payout. Not that you won't find 44% and higher if you look.
> 
> Don't do the math off the top of your head. Put it in a spreadsheet and plug in the numbers.


Or you can just actually do the math correctly in your head like anyone else that made it to 9th grade lol


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Grand said:


> Pax pays the agreed Upfront Price. You are still getting your standard time and distance payment as per TOS.
> 
> What is your concern ?


The concern is Uber is deliberately scamming riders. It is immoral and unethical.



Haines said:


> I had a couple of rides last night that the math didn't seem to add up. Help me out here please. This is one:


Always use Google Maps. Don't EVER use Uber Navigation. It will always take you the shortest possible physical distance even if it takes longer so they can pay less.


----------



## Sueuber (Jul 29, 2017)

I would say UBER is taking more than 50%,here is an example attached below.


----------



## Judy2017 (Aug 17, 2017)

Haines said:


> So in other words, there is no longer a percentage that they take out. Period. They can take out whatever they want as long as we get miles/time and they charge the rider whatever.


Sad but correct. Per their new contract we are now paid a fixed amt for time, mileage plus base fare and wait time (if applicable) and anything over the the price they quote the customer goes to them. Therefore their percentage is no longer fixed. For your trip, Uber's cut was actually 39.6% which is not unusual. For longer trips sometimes they take a really big chunk


----------



## david joe (Sep 8, 2017)

next theyll be wanting a % of the money you get if some one pukes in your car...


----------



## Toronto110 (May 7, 2017)

Haines said:


> I had a couple of rides last night that the math didn't seem to add up. Help me out here please. This is one:


If it is 44% that's better. See this. More than 50%!!!!!


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

So with the upfront pricing the passenger doesnt pay any more even if the route takes a longer distance mileage wise? I felt bad the other day because when i reviewed my trip i looped around 490 and 590 with Google Maps, and thought she might have paid more than she normally did going surface streets. But I guess if the passenger is protected from extra cost it doesn't really matter?


----------



## MiamiMike (Nov 23, 2017)

Uber takes 60-80% of my long pool trips all the time! I never take pool calls and if I do I shut off further requests.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MiamiMike said:


> Uber takes 60-80% of my long pool trips all the time! I never take pool calls and if I do I shut off further requests.


Exactly right. 
If it's already a long ride don't accept additional requests. 
That will only double uber's cut and waste your time.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jbk416 said:


> they pay you per mile and per minute now so they can take up to 50% most times...... the best thing to do is take a longer route to maximze your pay


Drivers need to create an App.

It would be more cost effective than paying Uber


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

MiamiMike said:


> Uber takes 60-80% of my long pool trips all the time! I never take pool calls and if I do I shut off further requests.


Wow that's crazy. I always shut off Pool after accepting the first request.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Upfront fares my a$$. Took a personal ride 3 days ago, was quoted $15.53. Driver missed the exit to the route, went about a mile out of the way. So, at the end of the ride after chatting it up with Driver I asked him to show me what did FUber day that I paid. $15.53 he showed me. I get an updated charge from FUber for $19.02. Say WTF!!
I got pen & paper put figures down and with the total miles & time my fare should have been $17.70
First email FUber says that the charge is within estimate have a good day! 
Right! So, emailed them back saying that if you update my charge because driver went further than he should have, then my charge should be $17.75 not a penny more based on the fare details. 
They quickly honored the original charge. 

So, FUber is NOT charging riders the upfront fare. They are charging more and we never know. They are pocketing even more than the outrages percents of fares been posted here on several threads.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Upfront fares my a$$. Took a personal ride 3 days ago, was quoted $15.53. Driver missed the exit to the route, went about a mile out of the way. So, at the end of the ride after chatting it up with Driver I asked him to show me what did FUber day that I paid. $15.53 he showed me. I get an updated charge from FUber for $19.02. Say WTF!!
> I got pen & paper put figures down and with the total miles & time my fare should have been $17.70
> First email FUber says that the charge is within estimate have a good day!
> Right! So, emailed them back saying that if you update my charge because driver went further than he should have, then my charge should be $17.75 not a penny more based on the fare details.
> ...


This exactly I've heard from riders that sometimes what's on their emailed receipt is different than what's charged on their credit card. The difference is always higher on their credit card and we drivers only see what was initially charged to the pax not final charge on their credit card.


----------

